# How good is this food?



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

So recently I've been thinking about changing Lily's diet. Currently she has a skin infection, so no changes to her food will be made until she's all better since her immune system is going to be affected by them. (I am picking up some Bene-Bac for her later today to help with tummy problems.) Anyway, I know the best way to feed hedgies is with a mix, but I'm having trouble coming up with one. I was also wondering what food would be best to use just overall (like if you didn't have a mix/don't want one). She's currently on Purina One Chicken and Rice, which is what she was on when I first got her two years ago. (She's 2 years and 3 months old.) It's time for a change in food! Or not, if what I'm feeding her is good enough. I have checked out the nutrition facts on what I'm feeding her, and they seem pretty good as far a fat content and everything. Thank you!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

That's not a good food. Corn shows up twice in the ingredients, and one of them is the the third most common ingredient in that food.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow I just went back and re-read the label/nutrition facts. Evidently the ingredients and facts have changed since I last looked! Well I will certainly start looking for a new food!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of switching her over to Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck cat food. It seems to be one of the best foods out there. Hopefully she will like it!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, earlier this year Purina had some formula changes as well as some packaging changes. Natural Balance is a good food. Some people also use Blue Buffalo Indoor or Healthy Weight.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I would chose Blue Buffalo over Natural Balance. My hedgies all preferred the BB over NB.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Many like the Natural Balance (although a few don't) I use Blue Buffalo & Natural Balance- my girl loves them both. But she's a little piggy.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

So I looked at this BLue Buffalo food and it seemed pretty good: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750071 
I didn't see any corn in the ingredients list, but I'm wondering about the LifeSource Bits. Is this the food that you guys were talking about?


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

Is the blue buffalo indoor health okay when it has 15% crude fat?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Depends on the hedgie. If you have one that puts on weight easily, you'd probably want a food closer to 12% fat. But in a mix with other lower-fat foods, or for a more active hedgie, it should be just fine.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Someone said to take out the Life Source bits...I believe it's because they're difficult for hedgies to chew.


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree with everyone who said Blue Buffalo! my hedgies love it!!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok awesome! Lily is a pretty skinny hedgie, and she runs a lot at night. Thanks!


----------

